# QC Muslim 1st woman charged under 9/11 terror law for shipping wpn parts to LBN



## Edward Campbell (22 Oct 2011)

This, reproduced under the Fair Dealing provisions of the Copyright Act from the _National Post_, is why o0ur security services need to remain vigilant in both directions - in and out:

http://news.nationalpost.com/2011/10/21/quebec-woman-charged-with-trying-to-export-assault-rifle-parts-to-lebanon/


> Quebec woman charged with trying to export assault rifle parts to Lebanon
> 
> National Post Staff
> 
> ...




Many Lebanese and Syrians have settled in Montreal and have made common cause with domestic anti-Israel groups as well as pursuing their own "old country" political agendas.


----------



## old medic (13 Jul 2012)

Quebec Muslim activist becomes first woman charged under 9/11 terror laws over Hezbollah gun-running plot

Stewart Bell
13 July 2012

http://news.nationalpost.com/2012/07/13/quebec-woman-who-fought-against-muslim-stereotypes-charged-with-terrorism-in-alleged-hezbollah-weapons-smuggling-plot/



> A Quebec woman who was once active in a youth group that fought stereotypes against Muslims has been charged with terrorism for allegedly trying to smuggle weapons to Hezbollah.
> 
> The RCMP said Friday Mouna Diab, 26, had been charged with a terrorism count after an investigation found she had bought firearms in the Montreal area to ship to the Iranian-sponsored terror group.
> 
> ...


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Jul 2012)

With an atta' boy from the Minister:





> The Honourable Vic Toews, Minister of Public Safety, today issued a statement following the announcement by the Royal Canadian Mounted Police (RCMP) of the laying of a new terrorism charge against a Montreal woman who is accused of exporting firearms parts to Lebanon.
> 
> “The threat of terrorism around the world and here in Canada remains real and multifaceted.  I would like to recognize the Montreal Integrated National Security Enforcement Team (INSET), which includes members of the RCMP, Sûreté du Québec and the Montreal Police Service, for their vigilance and determination.  With strong cooperation between Canada's law enforcement agencies and international partners, we are taking concrete steps to ensure that Canada will not be a source of weapons or other resources for groups or individuals associated with terrorism.
> 
> ...


----------

